# محتاج ترانيم للعروسين



## s_h (12 يناير 2008)

يا شباب بجد انا محتاج مجموعة من الترانيم للفراح 
من فضلكم ساعدونى


----------



## cobcob (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

*ترنيمة "تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا" - شريط(يسوع فى بيتنا)- فريق الحياة الافضل (أطفال)
http://www.4shared.com/file/34743361/f211b15a/____.html

ترنيمة "بيتى يا رب اللى انت بنيته" - شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2008
http://www.mahraganalkraza.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=62

ترنيمة "خلى الحب يرفرف" - شريط (كرنفال) -كنيسة مارمينا شبرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/34743522/bf95956/__online.html

ترنيمة "اجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك"
http://www.4shared.com/file/34743289/638b7ed1/___.html

ترنيمة "متشكرين"
http://www.4shared.com/file/34743876/793bfa59/_online.html

ترنمة "الله أمين- أما أنا وبيتى" - شريط (ليك كل أيامنا) - فريق الحياة الافضل
http://www.4shared.com/file/28402072/b0e7b619/___.html​*
*وجارى البحث عن المزيد*​


----------



## استفانوس (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

*ترنيمة الله اللى عم يجمعكم*


----------



## mina3338 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

بص في ترنيمه حلوة للمناسبه دي اسمها 
"يانجوم في السما"في شريط في سكون اليالي
ده الرابط بتاع الموضوع انا كنت رفعته قبل كده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33829


----------



## s_h (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## s_h (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

بجد انا مشعارف اشكركم ازى 
الف الف الف الف شكر و الرب يباركم


----------



## porio (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

ربنا يبارككم بجد ترانيم حلوة اااااااااااااااااوى وتبقى فى المناسبة دى اجمل من الاغانى 

:new5::new8::smi107:​


----------



## s_h (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

هل من مزيد من ترانيم الافراح


----------



## cobcob (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

*رائع جدا ان كل واحد عنده ترنمة تخص الموضوع رفعها
ياريت على طول نشارك فى ان احنا نخلى موضوعاتنا متكاملة*​


----------



## marco_koko_201 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

وادي يا سيدي ترنيم بعنوان رابي امامك اخزتو قراري حمل واسمع وازكرنى في صلواتك  
http://www.4shared.com/file/35166436/297d8dc2/04-___.html?dirPwdVerified=b07eba34


----------



## marco_koko_201 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

بجد الترنيمة دي فظيعه عن الجواز والخطوبه اسمع ومستنى ردك   s h


----------



## ارسطو11 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

_:yaka:انا ان قدر الاله مماتى لا ترى الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدى (القديس ارسطو)_


----------



## ارسطو11 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

_*:yaka:*_:yaka:ياريت احصل على النجيل كما حصل عليه يسوع وانا شاكر الرب على هذا المنتدى (القديس ارسطو)


----------



## ثناء جميل (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

اريد معرفة تنزيل الترانيم من الموقع


----------



## s_h (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*



marco_koko_201 قال:


> بجد الترنيمة دي فظيعه عن الجواز والخطوبه اسمع ومستنى ردك   s h



هى عندى من زمان بس الترنيمة رائعة اوى و بشكرك على تعب محبتك 
و الله قادر ان يعوض تعبك


----------



## وسام الشقى (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم للعروسين*

أرجــــــو عند تنزيل اى شى يكون بدون الرابط
علشان خاطر ربنــا
يكون التحميل مباشر فقط
وسـام الشقــــــــــــى


----------

